# Okaloosa Pier



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be there in a few weeks, and will have my 4 and 6 year old boys. Would love some advice. Do they give good advice and bait at the pier itself? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Get some Gotcha plugs around the middle size and go catch some spanish. It's pretty easy, and there are skip jacks (ladyfish) and blues that will eat these too. Fish them with a jigging action around the middle of the pier. You can get the plugs at the pier, but they're expensive. You can also try fishing for pomp, near where the surf breaks, but you'd need live shrimp or live sandlfeas.


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks a ton. For a newbie - what is a pomp? Can I get live shrimp there at the pier and is it worth it? Also, are the skip jack, spanish mackeral, and blues worth taking to the fisherman's wharf to eat? They will get a kick out of eating what they catch.

Sorry for the questions. I know catfish, bass, crappie, and perch, but saltwater fishing is all new to me.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *vetrock (7/2/2009)*Thanks a ton. For a newbie - what is a pomp? Can I get live shrimp there at the pier and is it worth it? Also, are the skip jack, spanish mackeral, and blues worth taking to the fisherman's wharf to eat? They will get a kick out of eating what they catch.
> 
> Sorry for the questions. I know catfish, bass, crappie, and perch, but saltwater fishing is all new to me.




pomp- pompano..as far as eating, spanish n bluefish r ok to eat to most ppl.. but def nNO on the skippies


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Skip the shrimp and get some jigs or Got-Chas. Might be some spanish and blues around then.


----------

